# 1 Rep Max Conversion...?



## bogman (Jun 25, 2007)

A couple of years ago I came across a conversion table that showed approximately what your one rep max would generally be for the big excercises given your max at another rep range. eg it would have said something like your one rep max for the squat is 140% of your 8 rep max. So if your PB for 8 reps was squatting 150kg, you could expect that your max was somewhere around 210kg.

Has anyone come across a table like this (I can't find anything similiar)? Just curious what my deadlift/squat one rep max's would be - and am not overly keen on doing finding out by trying as I train at home and have also had back issues in the past!


----------



## Bulldozer (Nov 24, 2006)

http://www.bodybuilding.com/fun/1rm.htm

Dunno how good it is tho


----------



## shorty (Mar 13, 2007)

i did it for my bench and it says 273 lbs would be my 1 max rep!


----------



## Porky Pie (Aug 2, 2007)

The carry over from higher reps to top end strength is different for all of us.

I thnk if you want to train for higher reps you'll improve your stamina but don't necessarily expect direct knock on into maxed out singles.


----------



## pauly7582 (Jan 16, 2007)

Depends masively on fibre type composition, glycogen stores etc.

Just make it up ;-)


----------

